# Pokemon "massive shock" announcement next week



## Feels Good Man (Sep 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> TV Tokyo has posted the summary for the episode of Pokémon Smash, a variety show that covers all aspects of the franchise, due to air next week on Sunday 18th of September. I*n this summary, it mentions that Pokémon Game Creator, Junichi Masuda is set to appear on the show with a massive shock announcement*. While it is possible that the announcement could be unrelated to a new game such as the reveal of Keldeo or the other new Pokémon, his announcements in the past similar to this have ended up being new games. This follows on from Pokémon Company CEO Tsunekazu Ishihara hinting that there are more surprises coming this year. If it is a game announcement, it's possible that the reveal of this game will be in CoroCoro, which is due any day now and/or in Nintendo's special 3DS conference in Japan on Tuesday morning. We'll bring more on this, including confirmation on the announcement as and when it comes.



http://serebii.net/index2.shtml

Pokemon Snap 3DS.

GOGOGO.

inb4massivedisappointment.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 10, 2011)

HOPEFULLY. They will annouce the ruby and sapphire remakes with 2 versions the 3DS and DS ones.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2011)

Because massive shock announcements have never been disappointing at all.

Probably just another Pokemon game that's kinda like the last Pokemon game.

I won't be shitting any bricks unless it's a good, new Pokemon TCG game. In which case I may just drop my pants and let Nintendo play cave explorer until they get $220 from me for a 3DS and the Pokemon TCG game.

EDIT: As for Pokemon Snap, not interested. I never saw why people drool over these games this much, it was a rail photo taker. Might as well go out into the real world and take pictures of interesting stuff. And I wouldn't enjoy looking like an utter retard running around town snapping pictures of Pokemon if it becomes some sort of augmented reality game.

Pokemon Sapphire/Ruby remakes, I don't really care either. I felt like the games were steps back from Gold and Silver, which already got decent remakes.


----------



## iFish (Sep 10, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> HOPEFULLY. They will annouce the ruby and sapphire remakes with 2 versions the 3DS and DS ones.


I'd buy a 3DS just for a Pokemon Sapphire remake. I loved those games.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2011)

Think bigger.


Pokemon collection 3DS edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The horrors of that happening.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Pokemon collection 3DS edition.



But why let you buy a bunch of Pokemon games for $40 when they can sell them each separately for exponentially more profit?

If Pokemon games were actually about anything more than making money then we wouldn't have three different versions of the same title for every new Pokemon game that you need to have in order to gain access to all the Pokemon.

EDIT:

>People complain about Pokemon getting stale and not changing.
>People request remakes of Pokemon games.

:|


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I won't be shitting any bricks unless it's a good, new Pokemon TCG game. In which case I may just drop my pants and let Nintendo play cave explorer until they get $220 from me for a 3DS and the Pokemon TCG game.


TCG and Fire Red are the only Pokemon games I like.
Everything else is just 'meh'.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 10, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though im really looking forward to those remakes what would REALLY blow my socks off would be a pokemon rpg using the models from Pokedex 3D for the 3DS or even a new pokemon ranger. Idgaf about mystery dungeon.


----------



## iFish (Sep 10, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Ranger. And I really want another Mystery Dungeon game.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2011)

The most "shocking" I could find to be if Nintendo spent 400$ million on genetically modifying animals DNA in order to create real-life pokemon and give away free starters to all club Nintendo members and make dozens upon dozens route 1 type pokemon and scatter them all over japan.


----------



## HackyPack22 (Sep 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Think bigger.
> 
> 
> Pokemon collection 3DS edition.
> ...


This would be....AWESOME


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> The most "shocking" I could find to be if Nintendo spent 400$ million on genetically modifying animals DNA in order to create real-life pokemon and give away free starters to all club Nintendo members and make dozens upon dozens route 1 type pokemon and scatter them all over japan.



Iseewhutyoudidthar.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 10, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> HOPEFULLY. They will annouce the ruby and sapphire remakes with 2 versions the 3DS and DS ones.


This. This. This. This. SO TOTALLY THIS. I think, though, that it might just be another event announcement.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, and anyone who thinks they would remake R/S for both the DS and 3DS is an idiot.



			
				Alan John said:
			
		

> The most "shocking" I could find to be if Nintendo spent 400$ million on genetically modifying animals DNA in order to create real-life pokemon and give away free starters to all club Nintendo members and make dozens upon dozens route 1 type pokemon and scatter them all over japan.


That would be amazing.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 10, 2011)

Gray is at the back of my mind.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 10, 2011)

I really want a collection of every single Pokemon game into one; All regions, all Pokemon.

If not that, then a Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remake.


----------



## meornot0 (Sep 10, 2011)

10 bucks on pokemon grey on 3ds


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2011)

new pkm game 3DS full 3ds game with real time battles ? well i can dream can i


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I really want a collection of every single Pokemon game into one; All regions, all Pokemon.
> 
> If not that, then a Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remake.


This.

I always wanted to be a trainer that can go through all regions.
I dont think it could work on the DS though, but it would be an awesome RPG for the 3DS.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2011)

If it's not a regular Pkmn RPG game for the 3DS they can already fuck off now for my part.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh boy, I wonder what it is... (I think we can already guess what it is).


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 10, 2011)

As long as its not a stupid side game *cough*Pokémon Rumble Blast*cough* i'll be happy.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd like to dispel some rumors here.
Considering Masuda is part of gamefreak,we can assume that this "game" will be an RPG main game,as gamefreak don't work on the spin offs
It won't be some new IP because it's on pokemon smash
Finally,the last time masuda appeared on smash/sunday he revealed zoroark and Gen V
By saying it will shock us,this might mean it won't follow a previous pattern,which pretty much leaves us with them skipping right to gen 6,similar to gen 1 to gen 2,but there's always room for some new idea


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 10, 2011)

Think big.  6th gen for 3DS.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2011)

I would like to see Pokemon battles in AR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway we should all lower our expectations, if it turns out to be something good then it will be much better.
Seriously over-hyping a game just ruins it..


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 10, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Think big.  6th gen for 3DS.



Big enough?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 10, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw you edited it twice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Trying to be sneaky.

On-Topic: I'm hoping for either a R/S/E remake (Or port, for the Ambassador program), or a whole new generation.  Who knows, maybe they're going to make Gen 6 good....

BAHAHAHAHA!!  Who am I kidding, Gen 6 will most likely be crappy like Gen 5.


----------



## CyborGamer (Sep 10, 2011)

Didn't see that it was specifically stated to be for 3DS. 

Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald remake for WiiU? Now *that* would be shocking.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried making it larger but failed


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 10, 2011)

CyborGamer said:
			
		

> Didn't see that it was specifically stated to be for 3DS.
> 
> Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald remake for WiiU? Now *that* would be shocking.



It WASNT stated. It was just speculation and hopes. Also Hell to the F no for an RSE remake for WiiU. Pokemon needs to stay portable. ESPECIALLY THE MAIN SERIES. Also it seems that developers for the wiiu are having alot of trouble with their dev kits so i REALLY doubt that. If anything it might be that iOS/android pokemon game we've been hearing about


----------



## Forstride (Sep 10, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Also Hell to the F no for a RSE for WiiU. Pokemon needs to stay portable. ESPECIALLY THE MAIN SERIES.


This.  Most of the home-console Pokemon games were awful, and the main series games shouldn't be mixed in with them.


----------



## CyborGamer (Sep 10, 2011)

Hence the shocking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hold on, back up a bit. _*Shocking*_? I got it!

Pokemon Yellow remake!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

Ah fuck.

Is it poke'monsoon season already?

*sigh* I'll be in the bunker.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Junichi Masuda is set to appear on the show with a *massive shock announcement*



If they really want to shock, that better be an hentai game.



...Or of course another remake but with major improvement thanks to the 3DS.

Or maybe the first home console pokemon RPG, (like the handhelds one but on wii, not something like Colosseum, something like the red/gold/ruby/peral and so on, but on Wii/WiiU).


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2011)

CyborGamer said:
			
		

> Hence the shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, so much win right there. Yes please, gimme.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Ah fuck.
> 
> Is it poke'monsoon season already?
> 
> *sigh* I'll be in the bunker.



"!" Its a wild vulpix! *throws pokeball*


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG. Poké-Shock!


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't believe no one said Pokemon MMO yet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2011)

A pokemon game that includes every region...please god make this true.

EDIT: The greatest thing ever would be original graphics within each region if it were every region. Or maybe an option for it, kind of like that Halo CE anniversary edition thing they're doing.


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 10, 2011)

Final Pokémon - _The MMORG_.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Sep 10, 2011)

Either Pokemon Gray or Pokemon RSE.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> I'd like to dispel some rumors here.
> Considering Masuda is part of gamefreak,we can assume that this "game" will be an RPG main game,as gamefreak don't work on the spin offs
> It won't be some new IP because it's on pokemon smash
> Finally,the last time masuda appeared on smash/sunday he revealed zoroark and Gen V
> By saying it will shock us,this might mean it won't follow a previous pattern,which pretty much leaves us with them skipping right to gen 6,similar to gen 1 to gen 2,but there's always room for some new idea


You are awesome.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2011)

The only thing that would shock me if they came out and said there gone to stop making pokemon games...


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 10, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> You are awesome.


Uh,thanks?
I want to see some streetpass functionality in this,maybe automatic trades of offered pokemon?Or automatic mystery gift downloads through spotpass?


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 10, 2011)

Pokemon for home consoles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..........No...?
I can still dream


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> This.  Most of the home-console Pokemon games were awful, and the main series games shouldn't be mixed in with them.


You think? I preferred Gale of Darkness over the main series portable games.


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 10, 2011)

All the remakes are released during the year of their 10th anniversary right? well that would be 2012 for R/S.... but it wouldn't be announced until about April/May of 2012 cause it would most likely be released on September 2012. This has to be some spin off game like some 5th gen mystery dungeon or revealing a new movie featuring Keldeo.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

I suspect it will be the Pokemon Wii game talked about a while ago.  Hopefully it'll be an MSO, but whatever.  As long as it's not an RSE remake, I'm excited.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy things with play coins could be added.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I suspect it will be the Pokemon Wii game talked about a while ago.  Hopefully it'll be an MSO, but whatever.  As long as it's not an RSE remake, I'm excited.



Why don't you like R/S/E? Just curious as I and I assume many others think it's one of the best GBA/DS Pokemon games created.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said I didn't like RSE?  I loved RSE, it made real major changes to the series.  That said, they're too modernized and too up-to-date to warrant for a remake.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2011)

@machomuu: Ah, perfect then, because it'd be a remake, not a sequel.



			
				mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay then...
"You are not awesome", if you prefer.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Now that I think about it you're right, a remake wouldn't be all that great. But I also don't want a Gen 6th to be honest, I think I'd like to see the Pokemon Wii game as well, or perhaps even have that Pokemon Wii game be based off R/S/E. 3D Pokemon RPG sounds pretty interesting to me.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> @machomuu: Ah, perfect then, because it'd be a remake, not a sequel.


I don't see why you had to respond in such a way, a simple correction would have been nice.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 10, 2011)

Pokemon Generations!!

With all the regions - Kanto, Johto, Sinnoh, Hoenn and Unova. Damn that would be rad. Now we can't say it's impossible since the 3DS cartridge capacity is very massive compared to DS.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 10, 2011)

A pokemon Massive single player online (or whatever it was called) would be pretty cool.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2011)

A good reason for a R/S remake is that it will print money for Game Freak, much like every other Pokémon game.
(Also, even though R/S are already modern enough, they aren't in production anymore and Game Freak's main demography probably can't get a legitimate R/S cartridge)
Not to mention R/S could do with a Physical/Special split.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 10, 2011)

dang now im getting a 3DS for sure


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> dang now im getting a 3DS for sure


Why?  It's just speculation that it is a remake of RSE, nothing's confirmed.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 10, 2011)

I guarantee you that it's the third Pokemon game being released for the 3DS.

Or a Ruby and Sapphire remake.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Sep 10, 2011)

TWO remakes on each!

Sapphire and Leafgreen on 3DS = Win
Firered and Ruby on DS = Epicness and Pirating Win


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I guarantee you that it's the third Pokemon game being released for the 3DS.
> Oh, I forget about that.  I'm not going to lie, I will be really excited if it is, I didn't buy BW because I was waiting for the third game.
> 
> Though I doubt it, that doesn't really warrant for "massive shock", especially because that's the system it should have been on in the first place.
> ...


Win?  I think that'd be unfortunate.  In fact, that would be the most milked idea they've ever had.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2011)

Pokemon Stadium Black and White or an announcement of I doubt this but the last generation of Pokemon.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Pokemon Stadium Black and White or an announcement of I doubt this but the last generation of Pokemon.


That would be amazing.  I'd love a Pokemon Stadium revival.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

Move in eight directions? Radical I know.


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Move in eight directions? Radical I know.


I don't think Gamefreak are ready yet to take such a huge leap in game development.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 10, 2011)

seeing that wii u may fail they can squeeze the wii for more titles that Pokemon wii rpg sounds good


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Firered and Ruby on DS = Epicness and Pirating Win









Seriously, why would you want a remake of a remake? That's just absolutely stupid.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> seeing that wii u may fail they can squeeze the wii for more titles that Pokemon wii rpg sounds good


What are you talking about?  The Wii U's not even out yet, on what basis are you making such a judgement?


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said it "may fail." OF which there's a possibility.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that's why I said "on what basis are you making such a judgement?".


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 10, 2011)

My ideas of a 3DS pokemon game...

AR - I think this is self-explanatory.

Streetpass functionality - While you'd have a group of pokemon that you'd normally use while playing the game, you'd also form a group of pokemon used in streepass battles. While battles may be lopsided because someone might have more/less powerful pokemon than you do, the pokemon for both owners would be normalized. Data recorded would consist of a tally of overall wins/loses, who you fought and what pokemon you and they used (for record if you change your group later), as well as abilities your pokemon used that were super/little effective as well as abilities the opponent's pokemon used that were super/little effective on yours (but in this, not all abilities are recorded). The winner receives something like extra play coins.

Play coins - Can be used to purchase common items like potions or pokeballs, or unique items like TMs or slight battle enhancements to your streepass group. Perhaps even used as tickets for mini-games, which can reward players with different kinds of items. Unlock new areas to explore and pokemon to find.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

I base on it on logic, we're talking about a new product which would have a chance of being a failure and a chance in success.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I base on it on logic, we're talking about a new product which would have a chance of being a failure and a chance in success.


Of course, that's obvious.  I think he knows that's obvious, hence why I asked such a question, what factors would make him say such a thing unless he were simply stating the obvious.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is another topic
http://gbatemp.net/t307938-rumor-wii-u-in-development-hell i read it and based on post i read it might


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

So-called developmental hell, the console is allegedly underpowered, the Nintendo curse of being unable to provide a balance of First party and Third party and Ninty' laughable handling of the 3DS.

I'm guessing those.

On topic: Maybe Gamefreak will have the balls to completely change the style of the game with 3D models and perhaps an open world. They won't but let's just say that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> the console is underpowered


_Huh?_


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspected as much.  Well, as I said, it's not out yet.  I suspect that points more to it being cancelled than failing.

Disregarding that, I suspect that if the Wii U is released there will be a console Pokemon Ranger game.  Eh.  EH.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)

I will just wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Too many stuff to guess.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 10, 2011)

*[Off-topic]*It's a typical reaction by gamers - To whine about Nintendo and their new console, bashing and saying it'll fail and what not. You all will be taken by surprise when the WiiU sells out. Nintendo may have made a mistake by not launching first party titles with 3DS, but they won't repeat the same error again. True Nintendo needs to broaden their game library to attract hardcore gamers, but even if they don't, WiiU will still sell.

In all seriousness, I hope they change the freaking name, and just get rid of that "Wii" name. Or else, kids parents at game stores would see "Wii....WiiU....Wii is much cheaper, let's go with that". Seriously Nintendo you DON'T want another 3DS name confusion.

Use those freaking rumored Nintendo names, like Stream, Beem and what not. Or just go with the simple Nintendo Revolution*[/Off-topic]*

Back to the Pokemon title announcement, I'm hoping for a Pokemon Stadium or a 3D Pokemon Adventure or like I said in my previous post Pokemon Generations. Don't want MMO type thing, that's lame.


----------



## hkz8000 (Sep 10, 2011)

what are the chances of pokemon going multiplat?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 10, 2011)

And then we hear theres new plush toys of the legendarys. WOO HOO!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

hkz8000 said:
			
		

> what are the chances of pokemon going multiplat?


About as likely as Super Smash Bros. 4 going multiplat.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> hkz8000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is happening.

_Unless you already knew that._


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> So-called developmental hell, the console is allegedly underpowered, the Nintendo curse of being unable to provide a balance of First party and Third party and Ninty' laughable handling of the 3DS.
> 
> I'm guessing those.
> 
> On topic: Maybe Gamefreak will have the balls to completely change the style of the game with 3D models and perhaps an open world. They won't but let's just say that.


im sure gamefreak has the balls, but just think about all the fans that will complain.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> So-called developmental hell, the console is allegedly underpowered, the Nintendo curse of being unable to provide a balance of First party and Third party


Like the Wii? x)
Maybe without that "developmental hell".


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.  Not here.  Talk about that somewhere else.  That semi discussion is over.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it'll sell a lot to people who don't like video games, whilst having several key flaws for people who like video games. And Ninty want the "hardcore," gamers.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 10, 2011)

What if it starts at Kanto and goes through all the regions, Now that be aweome. A man can dream


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

A Pokemon Adventures anime would be amazing; filled with blood, story, and PG-13 goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it'd never happen, too many little kids watch regular pokemon.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 10, 2011)

maybe it a MSPO 
like 
A Massive Single Player Online, Pokemon

remember this


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> maybe it a MSPO
> like
> A Massive Single Player Online, Pokemon
> 
> ...


it's already been suggested.  Just saying, because of the way you stated the post.


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 10, 2011)

Pokémon Gray for DSi, please!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmm, considering it's going to be a "shock", I'm willing to guess it's gonna be something different, as ppiinted out before. I think a 3DS game with all regions would be extremely cool.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 10, 2011)

This is the surprise announcement, you didn't here it from me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDX1m0Y2Vkg[/youtube]


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2011)

DAMN I AM HYPEDDDD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm calling Pokemon Grey for either DS/3DS or r/s remakes for the 3DS.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> DAMN I AM HYPEDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that really be "shocking" enough?

Though it is probably one of or both of those two.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their last shocking news was revealing 5th gen, surely a new gen can't come that soon? Also GameFreak doesn't deal with spin offs, they only ever made main series. Idk what else there could be. :/


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the reason the 5th gen was shocking was because it was on the DS rather than the traditional "1 generation per system" formula.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, that surprised many people. =P What are you expecting?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.  As Tanveer said, there are too many possibilities.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 10, 2011)

I highly doubt it'll be a Wii/U game,we know that gamefreak was one of the first developers to receive a 3DS,plus pokedex 3d gets you thinking that they already have 3D models and that they're just teasing us with that app,and then there's nintendo who are focusing a lot on the 3DS.
I also heard once that satoshi tajiri doesn't want the main pokemon games on consoles,because it defeats the purpose of trading with friends


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> I highly doubt it'll be a Wii/U game,we know that gamefreak was one of the first developers to receive a 3DS,plus pokedex 3d gets you thinking that they already have 3D models and that they're just teasing us with that app,and then there's nintendo who are focusing a lot on the 3DS.
> I also heard once that satoshi tajiri doesn't want the main pokemon games on consoles,*because it defeats the purpose of trading with friends*


It did at one time, but now we have wifi and can trade around the world.  Anyway, in a recent interview it was stated that there will be no console main games.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2011)

Some  gale of darkness XD like game would be pretty neat.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mad_gamer_jad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masuda says he doesn't want people to stay at home and play,he wants them to go out and trade with others,which is why he pitched the idea of the pokewalker
I'm pretty sure that's the opposite of what most gamers think


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed he said that, I'm so sad I remember that interview


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 10, 2011)

Give me another Gale of Darkness plox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like those exclusive game only moves. They should release that+ruby/sapphire/emerald remake in 3DS. People will go wild >.< But right now for me is actually dungeon explorer>normal pokemon game. Played too much of it for now.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 10, 2011)

If this is gen 6, 3DS sales will skyrocket 0_o
The "massive shock" will be the new gameplay, I hope something like colosseum.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> If this is gen 6, 3DS sales will skyrocket 0_o
> The "massive shock" will be the new gameplay, I hope something like colosseum.


Japanese 3DS sales will got nuts lol


----------



## Ikki (Sep 10, 2011)

Unless it's a first person shooter I don't see how any announcement they can make would be shocking.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Unless it's a first person shooter I don't see how any announcement they can make would be shocking.


Or a hentai.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 10, 2011)

Massive shock announcement:
Pokemon is to be discontinued.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Massive shock announcement:
> Pokemon is to be discontinued.


I'd be okay with that too, really.  I wouldn't mind, it's lived a good life.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Massive shock announcement:
> Pokemon is to be discontinued.


If that happens, the world will end for Poke freaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'd like to see that happen in all honesty, the countless rages on forums and what not...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Massive shock announcement:
> Pokemon is to be discontinued.


If this happens, I will commit suicide! lol
That is clearly out of the question though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
The possibilities I can personally think of:
R/S remake
Gray/Grey as a third version of B/W 
Gray/Grey as 3DS/DS two different version
A whole new pokemon Game with more than one region(pokefreaks crave for that)
New Generation(very unlikely at this stage, but you never know)

This are just some stuff that popped up in my mind immediately. A little more hard thought on it and a lot more could be thought of.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Massive shock announcement:
> Pokemon is to be discontinued.


That WOULD be a "massive shock"
My money is on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 10, 2011)

cant wait for masuda to bring a remake ruby/sapphire or a 3DS remasterd pokemon white and black in 3d


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 11, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Massive shock announcement:
> Pokemon is to be discontinued.


I'd go into a rage fit, then pass out. lol

Anywho,
A Pokemon game with all regions
Pokemon Grey
Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire

a lot of possibilities


----------



## VashTS (Sep 11, 2011)

turns out machop is gay. 

id be shocked.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Sep 11, 2011)

It'll be a rerelease of some Pokemon game from the N64. If I'm wrong, I'll leave this forum and leave the furries alone.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2011)

Pokemon full 3d cell shaded with 3d battles. Like Dragon Quest Monsters Joker style.


Or pokemon battles like Advance Wars. Just an ass load of pikachus slaughtering a team of waters


----------



## .Darky (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder what it'll be. Not interested unless it is a R/S remake or Gray. A new Mystery Dungeon game is fine too, just recently got into Explorers of Sky.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 11, 2011)

um... Apple bought The Pokemon Company and will cease to make games for Nintendo? That would be a massive shock. Imagine them making a sliding puzzle game with 500+ versions, one for every Pokemon created. Gotta catch em all right?


----------



## cris92x (Sep 11, 2011)

Whatever the game is going to be, I am positive it will use the graphics from pokedex3D app. Its either going to be pokemon grey 3DS enhanced or a new mainline pokemon that will probably use 3D battles like pokemon stadium.


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 11, 2011)

What if the "Massive Shock" announcement went something like this?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Massive Shock!
> 
> The creator of Pokemon announces the discontinuation of all future Pokemon games.
> 
> ...



*quoted from a BS report from my boredom.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 11, 2011)

COME ON RUBY N SAPPHIRE remakes!!!

Grey is fine too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 11, 2011)

Probably already known. A Mewtwo event was announced for be revealed next week as well. It is about time. Nintendo needs to release more event pokes IMO.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 11, 2011)

it's probably just the 3rd game of this generation: Pokemon Gray


----------



## DxEggman (Sep 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason for the different versions is to encourage trading between friends. Or just trading, I suppose. I still love how people think GF expects people to buy 2 games; you'd need two systems for that to even make sense.

Also why are so many people wanting a DS/DSi Pokemon game? Wouldn't you want to see what they can do witsh the 3DS' power? Lord knows the 3DS needs something fresh in its library.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 11, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> CyborGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY'RE LETTING POKEMON OUT!!?!:!??!?! Eff NO!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 11, 2011)

Pokemon: Massive Shock? Is a certain rodent filling a starring role?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone remember how Game Freak said they are not going to make a 3rd version to0 Black & White?
This may be the 6th Generation, i mean it's a new console and all so why not?
RSE wouldn't be shocking, they would be expected.
Yellow would be more shocking then RSE
They had the 3DS Dev Kit for AGES and are only announcing a game for the 3DS now?
Well it's probably going to be big.
They may even listened to the Every-Gen game speculation before every Pokemon-announcement, that would be REALLY shocking, but i doubt it..
Haha imagine how pissed everyone would be if it was a Diamond and Pearl remake xD


----------



## Batman55 (Sep 11, 2011)

pokemon 6th gen: finally, you'll be able to run diagonally. i really hope they go for a cel shaded style, like zelda ds games. keep the all-new (until you beat the game) idea as well.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Please be R/S/E Remake or a good Pokemon TCG Game.



			
				FireGrey said:
			
		

> Haha imagine how pissed everyone would be if it was a Diamond and Pearl remake xD



Diamond and Pearl probably won't ever be re-made until a successor to the 3DS comes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 11, 2011)

I really wonder what this is. I hope it's completely unrelated to Pokemon Snap.
As long as it's a new RPG (not Pokemon Gray) I'll be excited, even if it's a home console RPG. Those were pretty good too, I just wish they'd make the handheld ones in proper 3D. They better when they make one for the 3DS, the 3D effect won't be made proper use of if the game isn't even in full 3D, and a 3D Pokemon game would look really nice on the 3DS.
Come to think of it, a new handheld game but in 3D would be a "massive shock announcement" since none of them have been in proper 3D so far.
Gen 6, Pokemon Gray and a R/S/E remake wouldn't really be massive shocks to anyone I think. R/S/E is next in line for a remake, it's likely it'll get one eventually but maybe not yet.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Probably already known. A Mewtwo event was announced for be revealed next week as well. It is about time. Nintendo needs to release more event pokes IMO.


To be honest,after watching the pokemon smash stream,I think this is barely related.
I have an idea,considering they mentioned kyurem on the episode and the recent card expansion connects mewtwo and kyurem,it might be related to kyurem,which is speculated to be the third part of the unova trio.Plus why the hell would a pokemon giveaway warrant a visit from masuda?I mean we already know that B/W don't have extra moves/events related to mewtwo thanks to hacking,and there's no need for a question mark if we know it's mewtwo
So,I think the next game will be pokemon fabulous version starring wallace and his rival cilan,either that or pokemon gray with a an event triggered by that mewtwo


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2011)

-A new pokemon game or Remake for 3ds-
-A special form of a legendary-
-Pokemon Milkshake-


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's close to what they said about the DS and the 5th generation being made.


----------



## rt141 (Sep 11, 2011)

Pokemon Gray? Battle Revoluton 2? Something that had to do with that Apple-Nintendo app? The expectation/hype will probably be bigger than the announcement itself


----------



## Necron (Sep 11, 2011)

A new pokemon game....







...focusing on Ash


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> A new pokemon game....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2011)

perhaps the pokémon franchise will be released to other platforms?
a pokémon iphone game sounds feasible..


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> perhaps the pokémon franchise will be released to other platforms?
> a pokémon iphone game sounds feasible..


Not the main series, Nintendo owns that IP hands down. GameFreak is Nintendo's second party and the pokemon company can only release non video game related products or part of promotion of pokemon, like the silly pokedex, they can't sell a proper games.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 11, 2011)

Something really struck my mind...

What if it were a Pokemon Yellow remake?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Something really struck my mind...
> 
> What if it were a Pokemon Yellow remake?


That'd be meh...older games content is too small. Not to mention they'll be making kantu for the 5th time. lol


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Something really struck my mind...
> 
> What if it were a Pokemon Yellow remake?


That was stated a million times during this thread..


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm guessing (if it's a new game) Either R/S/E remakes, or an Ultimate 3DS Pokemon game with all 5 regions. 


if it's a Gen V game for 3DS, like a pokemon grey or something, then i'll be deeply dissapointed


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 11, 2011)

Unless it's a game with more than 2 regions, I will not be interested.... I became really bored with Black/White after beating it... In the past I would play the games much further to obtain all the pokes.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 11, 2011)

If it is an adventure game. Something that would be of a shock to me is if they got rid of the grid-style movement and changed the battle sequences to look like Stadium,Colosseum,etc.

And to the people complaining about other peoples speculations, when they say *"massive shock"*, NOTHING is out of the question.



Spoiler



That last statement might be a massive troll _magnet_


----------



## Westside (Sep 11, 2011)

It could even be a "massive shock"-site involving Pokemon fornicating each other in an unholy manner.


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 11, 2011)

A Pokemon game with real-time battles (think Star Ocean:TTEoT or Star Ocean:TLH).


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

Well whatever the outcome is, we should all pack our stuff and head to the EoF bunker..
Edit @ 20:58 BST; The official site's Pokémon Smash site also details this, but doesn't reference Masuda's appearance, but states that "Latest Game Information" is to be revealed. This does not necessarily confirm the above, but leads in the right direction
Edit @ 00:34 BST; Something that may destroy the flames; Pokémon Smash's episode just aired in Japan and mentioned that Mewtwo is to be given away through an event soon with details to be revealed next week. The preview showcased Masuda coming in and showing a sign, blanked out, with a caption saying that there's a *revelation of the Present*.[/p]
Ok so the way they are treating this as, gives me the feeling its going to be a new generation or the pokemon game that has been dreamed about for ages, every generation into 1 game.
They said early this year that "new pokemon announcement will shock fans later this year" or something similar.
They also say There will be no 3rd version of Black and White so i bet you all 1,000,000 cookies that there will NOT be an announcement for pokemon grey anytime soon.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's true but one of the big reasons why Remakes are made in the Pokemon franchise is for Milking, Money and giving players the Pokemon they couldn't get. When Sapphire and Ruby came along we couldn't complete the full national Dex without Events or a Remake of The first and or second region. That''s when Leaf Green and Fire Red came along. A similar thing happened with Heart Gold and Soul Silver. If a successor comes to the 3DS and it has a future generation of Pokemon on it we're probably going to need a re-make of some sort again.


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2011)

Actually, there were very little Pokémon(if any) that could not be obtained prior to HGSS's release. So they released it for the milking only. Consider this a message to those saying there will be no RS remakes because "all the Pokémon are already obtainable!".


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 11, 2011)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> Actually, there were very little Pokémon(if any) that could not be obtained prior to HGSS's release. So they released it for the milking only. Consider this a message to those saying there will be no RS remakes because "all the Pokémon are already obtainable!".



I agree that a R/S/E version would be purely Milking but those games are just to awesome to pass by. And even those Little Pokemon count it sucks if you are only 5 Pokemon away from your National Dex being complete and you can't obtain them because the remakes aren't out.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

What could it it be...name of the titles, a new pokemon silhouette or a give away pokemon event?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 11, 2011)

Firegrey has a point, there won't be any Pokemon Grey announcement, definitely it is a new Pokemon title or like I said long back in my post, 

Pokemon Generations (All-in-One, you know you want it)
_ Ofcourse, Pokemon Generations wouldn't have E4 every region, they could add in the Elite8 at the very end of the game, which would be Unova region. With the first 4 regions having all those evil teams. They could very well be the "boss" or "final battle" in each region (Kanto, Johto, Hoenn & Sinnoh). Team Plasma could just be the way they were in the original Pokemon Black/White._



IMAGINE - If the Annoucement is of a Pokemon Ash!! LOL! You'd take the role of Ash and go on HIS journey. With Pikachu as your starter and whatnot.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> What could it it be...name of the titles, a new pokemon silhouette or a give away pokemon event?


If it were a giveaway we would all be shocked for the bad reasons xD

Lets all cross our fingers for Pokemon Generations!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 11, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Firegrey has a point, there won't be any Pokemon Grey announcement, definitely it is a new Pokemon title or like I said long back in my post,
> 
> Pokemon Generations (All-in-One, you know you want it)
> _ Ofcourse, Pokemon Generations wouldn't have E4 every region, they could add in the Elite8 at the very end of the game, which would be Unova region. With the first 4 regions having all those evil teams. They could very well be the "boss" or "final battle" in each region (Kanto, Johto, Hoenn & Sinnoh). Team Plasma could just be the way they were in the original Pokemon Black/White._
> ...



They already did the whole 'Ash' thing with Pokemon Yellow. I'd like to see a Pokemon game with the original Red in it as the main character with B/W Graphics now that I think of it.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 11, 2011)

FireGrey's quote has 'revelation of the present' bolded.

Well, I keep thinking it as a remake. For example, a new revelation of a present Ruby version.

Just me though.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, usually events are listing on their site or magazines. This is something big to call the director of Pokemon into the show to reveal something.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> IMAGINE - If the Annoucement is of a Pokemon Ash!! LOL! You'd take the role of Ash and go on HIS journey. With Pikachu as your starter and whatnot.


Including the movies? How long would this game be?


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 11, 2011)

I KNOW WHAT IT IS!



Spoiler



POKEMON BATTLES ON MOTORCYCLES!


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

since this will be on a non-hacked system, it will be more fun in that people will not be pokesaving and action replaying the game.
most of all we wont get a million people asking gbatemp for the rom then getting banned.
edit: good point kazowar


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> since this will be on a non-hacked system, it will be more fun in that people will not be pokesaving and action replaying the game.
> most of all we wont get a million people asking gbatemp for the rom then getting banned.


There's a new pokemon game coming for DS and the 3DS.

http://www.siliconera.com/2011/07/20/expec...ndo-ds-and-3ds/


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> since this will be on a non-hacked system, it will be more fun in that people will not be pokesaving and action replaying the game.
> most of all we wont get a million people asking gbatemp for the rom then getting banned.



Breeding the old way... I'm not sure I'll be able to go back to that >_>
As long as there are no new Pokémon or eggmoves to breed you can always stick to B/W for breeding purposes though.
And... Pokésav'ed Pokémon will be tradable to the new games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> since this will be on a non-hacked system, it will be more fun in that people will not be pokesaving and action replaying the game.
> most of all we wont get a million people asking gbatemp for the rom then getting banned.
> edit: good point kazowar


Breeding the old fashioned way got a lot easier than you think.  RNG for 5th gen is cracked too, without the need of AR or pokesav.
Its just a matter of time before the RNG for the upcoming game gets cracked too.

Even without all that, breeding the old fashioned way has gotten a lot easier! Using power items to pass on specific IVs etc.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still a hassle to understand that and go through the process, I'll stick with pokesav


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offtopic:
A lot of the RNG for 5th gen was figured out by Debugging the games with an emulator...
Which will not be a possibility for a 3DS Pokémon game for quite a while I'd say.
I'm not saying it's impossible to figure out through in-game observation, but it won't be as easy.

As for the breeding boosting items, those are a welcome addition. Going for flawless will still require a lot of patience.

OnTopic:
Have any of the spin-off games ever been announced by some one from the Pokémon company/Game Freak on a television show?
Those games are never made by Game Freak themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 11, 2011)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have gotten 4x31 easily with correct nature on HG/SS using the items and it didnt take all that long. The thing is, getting correct Hidden Power could be real problematic.

@heartgold
lol, there are videos on youtube if the written guides are not clear enough for you.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 11, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> I KNOW WHAT IT IS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler











Moving on, I'm thinking this game will be nothing discussed in this thread. Massive shock? For it to be a massive shock, it would have to be something honestly unexpected.

I'm predicting a Pokefinale. As if such a concept were even possible, what with Nintendo and their money, but if well-planned and well-developed, it could be *the best selling game of all time.* Imagine it, a solemn farewell to the Pokemon world, or a massive blowout celebrating what's all occurred.

Or, on a different note, they may have realized they're out of room for more regions on the same island. Maybe they'll make an MMO.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> OnTopic:
> Have any of the spin-off games ever been announced by some one from the Pokémon company/Game Freak on a television show?
> Those games are never made by Game Freak themselves.



Nope, In the past whenever gamefreak's director has appeared on a TV show, he has always shown a new RPG pokemon game/s. 

The spin offs are handled by other companies and GameFreak deals with RPG series. That's what history shows anyway.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 11, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I'm predicting a Pokefinale. As if such a concept were even possible, what with Nintendo and their money, but if well-planned and well-developed, it could be *the best selling game of all time.* Imagine it, a solemn farewell to the Pokemon world, or a massive blowout celebrating what's all occurred.


Lol that would be awesome, but I'd like it to last even more, so my kids (lol what a weird thought srsly) can also play Pokemon (which would be like what? In 7 years? lol)


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 11, 2011)

September 18th is Pokemon Black and White's Anniversary in Japan,so it might relate to that
My money is still on pokemon fabulous version though
Also serebii confirmed on his forums that the mewtwo giveaway is seperate from the new pokemon game news


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *snip*I have gotten 4x31 easily with correct nature on HG/SS using the items and it didnt take all that long. The thing is, getting correct Hidden Power could be real problematic.



4x31 != Flawless for a lot of Pokémon.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe a new game in the Orre Region, sequel to XD perhaps?


----------



## Necron (Sep 11, 2011)

Now that I think about, a second 5th gen game? some people wanted grey, but they already said they aren't making that game, so a new adventure from another point of view (really, not everyone who starts is born in some forgotten small town), or another area in the Unova region.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 11, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Now that I think about, a second 5th gen game? some people wanted grey, but they already said they aren't making that game, so a new adventure from another point of view (really, not everyone who starts is born in some forgotten small town), or another area in the Unova region.




actually in another intervie the devloper say the dint say that and that a third game could happen


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can be ruled out, since the article said there were going to be surprises coming later this year.

Also, Serebii updated the article stating that this week's episode previewed Masuda holding up a (blanked out) sign, with the caption on the screen saying "there's a revelation of the Present". What could that mean, and what could be on that sign?


----------



## Astoria (Sep 11, 2011)

Well they shown MewTwo (1st Gen) and Kyurem (5th Gen) in today's program. So will those 2 Pokemon be on the next Pokemon game?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just announce 6th gen already.


----------



## dragon574444 (Sep 11, 2011)

I would so love a Pokemon Snap 3DS.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

dragon574444 said:
			
		

> I would so love a Pokemon Snap 3DS.


No spinoffs, this is gamefreak and if it was a spinoff they'll let a magazine comfirm it. Expect something big among the rpg series.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a good or feasible reason.  In fact, even if that were a good reason, then that would all the more warrant for a "massive shock".


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good reason, Gamefreak wouldn't announce something they aren't making.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 11, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well they shown MewTwo (1st Gen) and Kyurem (5th Gen) in today's program. So will those 2 Pokemon be on the next Pokemon game?


Pokemon Generations looking more likely now


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if they were making it.  Plus, it's dealing with pokemon and seeing the sales of the side games, it wouldn't be surprising if they did.


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Seeing the sales of spinoffs doesn't mean shit because they've had 15 years to make one themselves.

Gamefreak only handle the main games, spinoffs are always made by some other company.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be shocking if there were to be a side game made by GF?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 11, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 11, 2011)

Pokémon D.I.Y: You create your own region and your own Pokémon.
Then you can upload that to Nintendo's servers and you can download other people's games.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be shocking if there were to be a side game made by GF?


In a bad way?

Do people want a rpg pokemon with 3ds graphics with animated battles?
Want more than that or want it to stay simple as it is?


----------



## Ikki (Sep 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot (if not most),myself included, like the series simple as it is.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, but I'd like 1 complex iteration.  If possible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Do people want a rpg pokemon with 3ds graphics with animated battles?
> Want more than that or want it to stay simple as it is?



One of the appeals of Pokemon is its simplicity and speed. 3D versions of it (Pokemon Stadium, Colosseum, Gale of Darkness, etc) have really seemed to drag out the game and make it lose it's charm. I just don't want to see 3D versions of it on portables, ever. Maybe start using some fancy new sprite technology, but I don't want 3D models or crap.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 11, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Pokémon D.I.Y: You create your own region and your own Pokémon.
> Then you can upload that to Nintendo's servers and you can download other people's games.


That would be amazingly awesome.......to bad it will never happen.


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Sep 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speedy 3D battles would be somewhat acceptable in my books.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 11, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well they shown MewTwo (1st Gen) and Kyurem (5th Gen) in today's program. So will those 2 Pokemon be on the next Pokemon game?


Which episode is that?  I looked on Serebii and the recent episodes were about Beartics and Battle Subway.


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope its the 3rd B/W game.
On 3DS.
In 3D.
So I can finally play them.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 11, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Think big.  6th gen for 3DS.


But Gen 5th just released this year...So I dont see that happening. 
If it will sock us I'd say is Pokemon Black/White/Gray in full 3D for the 3DS. Remember all those rumors back before Pokemon Black/White got released in Japan about them being made in full 3D for the 3DS? And if I can remember there was a news that said(back when we didnt know about the 3DS but were speculating) That Gamefreak were the first ones that Nintendo send a 3DS dev Kit.

IDK is just me trying to see what could SHOCK us about Pokemon.


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey u Pikachu for Wii-u

Corniest name ever.


But a man can dream.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

6HyPeR9 said:
			
		

> Hey u Pikachu for Wii-u


I would love that, I loved "Hey You Pikachu" for the N64.  I'd personally like it to be for the 3DS, though.


----------



## oyeah1988 (Sep 11, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Also, Serebii updated the article stating that this week's episode previewed Masuda holding up a (blanked out) sign, with the caption on the screen saying "there's a revelation of the Present". What could that mean, and what could be on that sign?



A Pokebeach.com article states that the 'massive shock' is just a Mewtwo distribution and a playing of Mewtwo Returns. Now, since Masuda rarely comes onto the show, there may be a game announcement, but it's very unlikely.
Source


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 11, 2011)

oyeah1988 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I have a lot of Mewtwos already in my game

And can someone explain me "fifth generation reset" what that mean?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> oyeah1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would be under that question mark? A mewtwo, we know what it looks like. Perhaps a date for the give-away but that'd be silly to make a big deal out of it. Anyway there could still be a game as the site stated Masuda rarely comes on the shows.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 11, 2011)

Another idea of my crazy brain: Pokemon separating from Nintendo.

THAT would be massive shock.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

A Pokemon vs Digimon game.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 11, 2011)

oyeah1988 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bunch of people are misinterpreting the news. Pokémon Smash next week is featuring details of the upcoming Gen 5 Mewtwo distro AND is having a big announcement with Masuda. They're separate announcements.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 11, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> oyeah1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want Grey yet, it'll be too similar to b/w.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> A Pokemon vs Digimon game.



Yep, Its coming right after the Nintendo v.s. Capcom game.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Sep 11, 2011)

RUBYAND SAPPHIRE REMAKES =D


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> A Pokemon vs Digimon game.


God, I hate it when people compare those games.  I mean, I can see why, but they're not that similar.

But that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 11, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> oyeah1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the key phrase here is "MASSIVE SHOCK" I doubt a Mewtwo distribution can cause a massive shock to the Pokemon players


----------



## Ikki (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, don't you call Digimon a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously though, the only thing the two have in common is the "mon" in the title and the fact that the things evolve. 


Also, I've noticed that a lot of people think this is about the gen III remakes or the 3rd gen V version, how would that be shocking at all?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 11, 2011)

Because it would be awesome


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Because it would be awesome


Awesome =/= shocking


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 11, 2011)

Cmon.....Pokemon Stadium/Colosseum 3DS or Pokemon Snap 3DS.....


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Cmon.....Pokemon Stadium/Colosseum 3DS or Pokemon Snap 3DS.....


I don't know why anyone would want a Pokemon Stadium 3D.  The whole point of PS was so that you could play pokemon in 3D on your console and connect with your handheld games/play your handheld games on the console.  If anything, I want Pokemon Stadium Wii or Wii U.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just jk, but even then, it doesn't stop the idea of Pokemon and Digimon fighting each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder will this be truly (even by a little) shocking?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling Pokemon would get dominated.


----------



## Foie (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't see why people hate on Call of Duty for being popular and repetitive, but go berserk over each of the new billion Pokemon following the same format.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Foie said:
			
		

> I don't see why people hate on Call of Duty for being popular and repetitive, but go berserk over each of the new billion Pokemon following the same format.


Probably because CoD has influenced this generation to make generic FPS clones and because new CoDs are made yearly.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 12, 2011)

Foie said:
			
		

> I don't see why people hate on Call of Duty for being popular and repetitive, but go berserk over each of the new billion Pokemon following the same format.


Somewhere over the internet, on a Call of Duty forum, there's a rogue Pokémon lover who is asking the same question the other way around.

It's two different sides.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Can we not bring CoD into this?  That's flammable material.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 12, 2011)

Foie said:
			
		

> I don't see why people hate on Call of Duty for being popular and repetitive, but go berserk over each of the new billion Pokemon following the same format.


Pokemon does a change in the story and engine.
Pokemon doesn't repeat everything over and over.
Don't like remakes?
Who says you have to get them?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Pokemon does a change in the story and engine.
> Pokemon doesn't repeat everything over and over.
> Don't like remakes?
> Who says you have to get them?



So having independent stories isn't a change in the stories? Black Ops was actually sorta competent in that area, it had a decent plot at least.

Pokemon doesn't? You're a child seeking adventure so you go to the local professor, get either a Grass, Water, or Fire Pokemon, go through the world, collecting 8 badges from 8 different gym leaders while fighting an evil organization that only wishes to exploit Pokemon, then facing the ultimate challenge as you face the world's greatest Pokemon trainers.

The whole "You don't have to buy it" argument is hardly an argument. Like if a popular former RTS series decided to fuck all and turn into a FPS game of the same name, I don't think "You don't have to buy it" is a good response. Or if you want a new game from a franchise that kinda has been very samey since its inception and they give you a remake, I don't think "You don't have to buy it" is a good argument.


----------



## Foie (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I really didn't mean to bring Black Ops into the discussion!  I just really hope they bring something new to the table because games like Snap and even Stadium have been missing for a while.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just described every 3rd pokemon game ever made...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 12, 2011)

3D Pokemon game where the pokemon are in full rendering CG and they actually hit each other on screen.

and the main character actually has some shape and looks real....

*wakes up from dream*

goddamnit.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone keeps saying Grey, or RSE remake, but would that really be a massive shock?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying Grey, or RSE remake, but would that really be a massive shock?


Exactly, I don't see either of those things being a "massive shock", let alone a "shock".


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying Grey, or RSE remake, but would that really be a massive shock?


Everyone keep saying would that really be a massive shock, but apparently no one knows.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 12, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying Grey, or RSE remake, but would that really be a massive shock?


no, but i want this thread to die now


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 12, 2011)

We'll have to wait 'til the 18th for that to happen.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 12, 2011)

If they're revealing a remake/Gray, then maybe the improvements they made will be "shocking".
I WANT DYNAMIC REALTIME BATTLES.


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 12, 2011)

What if it is a 3DS version of B/W using full 3D graphics.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 12, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> What if it is a 3DS version of B/W using full 3D graphics.



I think if Nintendo did bring that in it'd be Pokemon Gray instead of B/W re-done.


----------



## Logannaruto (Sep 12, 2011)

I just want to see something good from him


----------



## YayMii (Sep 12, 2011)

The one thing I really want is remastered Pokémon cries. We haven't had those since the Pokémon Stadium days.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2011)

Shocking news: A new Pokemon game.

Honestly, at this point, any new Pokemon game is a cause for celebration to the world.

:/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 12, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> What if it is a 3DS version of B/W using full 3D graphics.




This is what I want...the main character should also be in rendered in 3D as well (previous DS games have done this) IE : Fossil Fighters.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 12, 2011)

give me ruby/sapphire/emerald remake or pokemon grey and i'll be happy
but if it is the tgc game i sent N a mail about
i'll be the happpiest man in the universe


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 12, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> give me ruby/sapphire/emerald remake or pokemon grey and i'll be happy
> but if it is the tgc game i sent N a mail about
> i'll be the happpiest man in the universe
> 
> ...


if this happens...................fuck the vita i'll spend my money on 3ds games!


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 12, 2011)

A big shock to me would be the cancellation of the Pokemon series.
No, scratch that!
A bigger shock would be Gamefreak no longer creating games for Nintendo and creating the next Pokemon game and future Pokemon games on the PS VITA and PS3/PS4.

Now that would suck.

I hope the announcement is of remakes for Ruby and Sapphire, but I doubt it.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> The one thing I really want is remastered Pokémon cries. We haven't had those since the Pokémon Stadium days.


fuck the 8bits cries I want the Pokemon says their names like in the Anime + a full 3D game for 3DS and WiiU and that u could have some connectivity between both of them.
What if Gamefreak brings their Pokemon games to the Wii/WiiU?


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> What if it is a 3DS version of B/W using full 3D graphics.




A game like that pretty much already exsist....


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 12, 2011)

If Gamefreak pull away from Nintendo, we may have Pokemon on Sony and Microsoft game consoles! Imagine Pokemon with Achievements???


----------



## Zorua (Sep 12, 2011)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> If Gamefreak pull away from Nintendo, we may have Pokemon on Sony and Microsoft game consoles! Imagine Pokemon with Achievements???


Achievements? Meh. Imagine Pokemon Kinect......you actually throw the pokeball and call 'em out. It'll be epic. :3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2011)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> If Gamefreak pull away from Nintendo, we may have Pokemon on Sony and Microsoft game consoles! Imagine Pokemon with Achievements???



I'm pretty sure Pokemon is owned by The Pokemon Company, which is owned by Nintendo. Game Freak just makes the games.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 12, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure?


----------



## kthnxshwn (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think he's sure.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Sep 12, 2011)

Guess what.

Corocoro says it's PokePark 2.

Except Masuda's main thing is an event pokemon.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 12, 2011)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> Guess what.
> 
> Corocoro says it's PokePark 2.
> 
> Except Masuda's main thing is an event pokemon.


Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> Guess what.
> 
> Corocoro says it's *PokePark 2.
> *
> Except Masuda's main thing is an event pokemon.


That's definitely fake, if it's a massive shock, it'll be something big. Not that crap.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

PokePark? Wth is that I don't even...

Just kidding.

If it's true, I'm not interested. But I don't really think this is THAT massive.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Sep 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> hakujintanuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org2014480.jpg

Masuda is actually announcing the Mewtwo event.... the clip from the show showed him holding the card talking about a present.

A separate thing was listed for the "latest game news" which is where the speculation for the "new game" thing came from.

Corocoro just announced it first, that's all.
It even says on this page that the details of Mewtwo will be announced on Pokemon Smash.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 12, 2011)

What are you guys even talking about?
Where does this "Massive Shock" term come from?

重大発表 means nothing but "Great Announcement" and what they were refering to by that was the Mewtwo distribution, not the new game.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> What are you guys even talking about?
> Where does this "Massive Shock" term come from?
> 
> ???? means nothing but "Great Announcement" and what they were refering to by that was the Mewtwo distribution, not the new game.


Yes. 

Also, if it really were an announcement like PokePark, it would fill at least half (or even the whole page) of the magazine.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 12, 2011)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is indeed PokePark 2.....Oh well


----------



## hakujintanuki (Sep 12, 2011)

Right.
The big announcement is Mewtwo.

The other announcement is PokePark 2.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ment a similar game not an actually pokemon title,and I was refering to dragon quest monsters joker,and joker2,no gyms but 9999999% better drawn monsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but to each his/her own i'm not trying to convert anyone,actually I use to adore pokemon till I got tired of it,however I still enjoy the mystery dungeon titles...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Poke Park2 on Wii. Where is the big announcement for 3DS title? Tomorrow maybe?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

I read the PokePark 2, it's for the Wii. NOT 3DS.

Sorry that I didn't read clearly before.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 12, 2011)

how is pokepark 2 a shock anouncment ?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

The 'shocking announcement' did not specify which console, hence it could really just be PokePark 2 Wii


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 12, 2011)

So this was the great announcement? Shame on you ninty, you made me hope for a Colloseum-like game for either wii or 3ds.. But the mewtwo is nice, I'll take that.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

What if this was all just a plan to cover up some other announcement? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One can hope. (3DS Conference here we come)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> What if this was all just a plan to cover up some other announcement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw it's tomorrow, 12PM Japan time.

Thankfully we are just an hour earlier than them


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 12, 2011)

Announcement: Pokemon will NO LONGER BE AN SINGLE PLAYER RPG! it is now a PAID MMORPG!!!
or.
Announcement: We ran out of ideas for pokemon...


----------



## heartgold (Sep 12, 2011)

lol so there are no new games revealing on the show because it was a mistranslation?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> lol so there are no new games revealing on the show because it was a mistranslation?


So whats happening?
Post a new news topic then


----------



## heartgold (Sep 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News on what? A mistranslation and a crappy pokepark game? lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the massive shock? hahahaha.
okay, nevermind


----------



## heartgold (Sep 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 'massive shock' part was a mistranslation lol, it meant 'great news' regarding the mewtwo event details.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd suggest posting AFTER Nintendo's Conference (if there's even a need to).


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 12, 2011)

So the new "game information" turns out to be pokepark 2 on the wii,thanks to the corocoro scan
On the other hand we only found out that mewtwo will be level 70 and not shiny,which is very strange considering corocoro usually unveil all the info about a distribution.The masuda news about mewtwo is not the same as pokepark 2,so it's strange why they hid mewtwo when it's not even shiny/special,unless some kind of new form is coming?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 12, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> So the new "game information" turns out to be pokepark 2 on the wii,thanks to the corocoro scan
> On the other hand we only found out that mewtwo will be level 70 and not shiny,which is very strange considering corocoro usually unveil all the info about a distribution.The masuda news about mewtwo is not the same as pokepark 2,so it's strange why they hid mewtwo when it's not even shiny/special,unless some kind of new form is coming?


No the game information is for mewtwo, why'd gamefreak reveal pokepark, they don't even make it


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 12, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> mad_gamer_jad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably right about mewtwo being the new game information
But there's still something strange about it,why would they cover mewtwo up?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 12, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beats me, that's something we gotta see later on.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 12, 2011)

Pokepark?
Well that sucks.




			
				triassic911 said:
			
		

> If Gamefreak pull away from Nintendo, we may have Pokemon on Sony and Microsoft game consoles! Imagine Pokemon with Achievements???


Achievement unlocked! Capture 100 Pokémon.
Achievement unlocked! Capture 200 Pokémon.
Achievement unlocked!


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 12, 2011)

ALL OF MY RAGE


----------



## Kamiyama (Sep 12, 2011)

Nintendo:
>_>


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Nintendo:
> >_>


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

A new Pokepark?  Interesting.  I hope they make it better than its predecessor.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 12, 2011)

*Looks at new Pokepark game on Serebii*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 12, 2011)

A new pokepark....... this was there shocking news, gamefreak you disappoint me.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 12, 2011)

Well.....
That was anti climactic.


----------



## Diamondred (Sep 12, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait, pokebeach said that the mistranslation was in the sentence "latest game information"


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Well it was definitely a "massive shock" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mean, I don't think anyone here guessed that it would be Pokepark.


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh well, as long as we can avert the Pokénoob warnings, we won't need to hunker up in the bunker, right?


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 13, 2011)

This can't be real. Pokepark wii 2??? Holy sh*t.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 13, 2011)

I really hope pokepark wasn't it. (IF that was, Ninty let it leak at the conference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). But I didn't really like pokepark. All I did in the first one was headbutt Caterpie and watch it fly all the way to the other side.


----------



## xgambit (Jul 26, 2012)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> QUOTE(machomuu @ Sep 11 2011, 11:36 AM)
> 
> QUOTE(mad_gamer_jad @ Sep 10 2011, 05:34 PM)
> I highly doubt it'll be a Wii/U game,we know that gamefreak was one of the first developers to receive a 3DS,plus pokedex 3d gets you thinking that they already have 3D models and that they're just teasing us with that app,and then there's nintendo who are focusing a lot on the 3DS.
> ...


Well I for one am not going to waste my time kicking my feet on a park bench with my game hoping someone will challenge me much less get the fancy to trade. That could take hours and I eventually want to go to college...It's hard enough to find anyone to play with over the nebulous Wi Fi inclusions, and I can't imagine trusting Street Pass to make ANY difference...If they are so interested in co-op...MAKE MORE CO-OP GAMES ON WI FI! Hello, this a wireless world! Get with it!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice necrobump.


----------

